# 3rd and 4th week of October: OBX (Nags Head/Avon) or Topsail



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Didn't want to hijack the other thread. Same question different places. Will fish off pier, or beach. Don't have 4x4.

Thanks!


----------



## rivabum (Jul 13, 2017)

I would stay in Avon. Nice parking area at ramp 38 on the south end of Avon and the walk to the beach is not bad. Good time for fishing. I think they also put in a parking area past the Frisco campground by the airport, might be another good spot to checkout. Hope you have tight lines!


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Can't really go wrong that time of year. I'd stick with the OBX: Nag's Head/Avon. Plenty of good walk on access.


----------



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

I was leaning towards Avon myself as there options north and south towards ocracoke. But there s bit more going on in Nags Head that keeps the wife happy. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Fish Nags Head.. you'll be able to drive the beach.. permit is cheap.. I believe you can purchase it at Jennette's Pier. If you are walking there is lots of beach access. Several good places around Jennettes to stay that are in close proximity to the pier and the beach..Owens, Sand Spur, Tarheel, Seafoam and Dolphin motels immediately come to mind.. Decent beach fishing through there too..

There should be some spots and mullet around.... I suggest you put a heavy 8nBait rod out because we will be in the middle of the Fall Drum Season, if you are into that. 

I will most likely be found on Jennette's or Avalon Drum Fishing.... The heads off all the Spots you catch would be greatly appreciated.

Last year and the year before, if I remember correctly. Things at Avon didn't really get cranked up until the first or second week of Nov


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Depends on bait and weather,but Avon more often than not will go off in one of those weeks for big drum.. As 2na said,Avon did not go off until mid nov last year,but let a school of fat back go by that pier last week in oct and watch the fireworks... Less traffic around Hatteras Island as opposed to Nags Head area that time of year as well.. Also,the seamullet were MORE THAN abundant last year at that time around Avon area.. Those n beach ramps from Avon to Rodanthe can be great for both big drum as well as food fish that time of year without the crowds...


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Avon everytime.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nags Head tourney is one of those weeks


----------



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Drumdum said:


> Depends on bait and weather,but Avon more often than not will go off in one of those weeks for big drum.. As 2na said,Avon did not go off until mid nov last year,but let a school of fat back go by that pier last week in oct and watch the fireworks... Less traffic around Hatteras Island as opposed to Nags Head area that time of year as well.. Also,the seamullet were MORE THAN abundant last year at that time around Avon area.. Those n beach ramps from Avon to Rodanthe can be great for both big drum as well as food fish that time of year without the crowds...


Decisions.. Decisions... Definitely less traffic on Hatteras Island. Seems like I can't go wrong. Looking forward to it.

Thanks!


----------



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Nags Head it is. Maybe I need to treat myself to one of those heavers mentioned... Don't have anything that can handle that sort of weight!


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Definitely treat yourself to a heaver!


----------



## hansenb40 (Jul 11, 2018)

Getting close, about a week away. I'm ready to leave now! 

Things have certainly been mixed up by the last two storms. I'm sure Michael has churned things up.

Any reports? Will be staying in South Nags head. Definitely willing to head south. Seeing sound-side flooding reports.


----------

